

Prismatic Pivots to B2B, Packaging Its Content Interest Graph into APIs - w01fe
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/20/prismatic-pivots/

======
jgalt212
I like Prismatic a lot, and used it more than a few times a week. From the
user perspective, here's where I think they failed to execute well.

1\. They did almost zero marketing of the product. Almost of their marketing
was based around their engineering prowess (maybe this was by design).

2\. The sites they scraped and indexed for content were largely B and C grade.
For example, I never saw content from the NY Times. Google News scrapes this
site, so from a disappointed user perspective I chalk this up to laziness on
Prismatic's part.

